# Coffee Forum Newbie Needs Advice



## Treebeard (Aug 27, 2015)

Hey All,

I've only had a couple posts on here since I joined and couldn't post in the Coffee Maps section yet but wanted to get any recommendations for coffee spots in Stockholm and/or Amsterdam as I'll be traveling there next month.


----------

